# Mehrere Java Versionen auf dem Rechner



## PollerJava (17. Aug 2015)

Hallo,

ich entwickle nach wievor in Java 7. Diese Version ist natürlich auf meinem Rechner installiert.
Jetzt hab ich ein Projekt bekommen, welches mit Java 8 umzusetzen ist. 

Meine Frage wäre daher, ob man mehrere Java- Instanzen installieren kann am Rechner, ob das Probleme macht und ob man in Eclipse/Netbeans leicht die Java Version umstellen kann? Oder muss ich da in den Umgebungsvariablen JAVA_HOME usw. einstellen?

Danke für Eure Hilfe!
Poller


----------



## Flown (17. Aug 2015)

Du kannst natürlich mit Eclipse, wie du beschrieben hast, mehrere Versionen haben. Möchtest du doch dein Programm auf deinen Betriebsystem laufen lassen, dann musst du die richtigen Umgebungsvariablen gesetzt haben.


----------



## PollerJava (17. Aug 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Wie kann ich eine andere Version in Eclipse/Netbeans verfügbar machen?
Danke!


----------



## Flown (17. Aug 2015)

- Window > Preferences > Java > Installed JREs (JDK einfügen)
- Window > Preferences > Java > Compiler > Compiler compliance level: 1.8

Dann noch die richtigen Einstellungen für ein Projekt machen. Also die richtige JDK wählen. Fertig.

Aber bitte nächstes mal Google befragen, der hat das zig-fach drinnen.


----------

